# Confección de jabones



## 0scar

Hola,

Sin usar la imaginación y sin más contexto que una frase como  "Le regaló una _confección_ _de jabones_ a su novio",  ¿se entiende claramente, donde viven Uds., lo que es una "confección de jabones"?

Saludos


----------



## Ushuaia

Hola, Oscar. Es medio ridículo que te responda alguien que comparte variedad con vos 
pero no, nunca escuché la frase ni recuerdo haberla leído. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Sin usar la imaginación, me temo que no, ni idea. Usándola se me ocurre que es "una colección de jabones", o bien una colección de jabones confeccionado por ella misma.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ultravioleta

Puse en Google confección de jabones, y es la industria casera del jabón, pero no es muy común oírlo con el sentido de _grupo de jabones caseros_.


----------



## 0scar

Gracias, la pregunta viene porque en italiano es común es llamar _confezione _a las cosas como cajas de jabones para regalar y alguien dice que en España se traduce como _confección_. Por lo que dice Antpax si es que se usa _confección_ para una caja linda o envuelta para regalo no ha de ser muy común.


----------



## Antpax

0scar said:


> Gracias, la pregunta viene porque en italiano es común es llamar _confezione _a las cosas como cajas de jabones para regalar y alguien dice que en España se traduce como _confección_. Por lo que dice Antpax si es que se usa _confección_ para una caja linda o envuelta para regalo no ha de ser muy común.


 
Hola:

Jajaja, es más, lo dije echándole imaginación. De hecho no me suena que se use para nada, al menos por mi zona.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lady jekyll

Yo creo que por aquí se diría que le regaló una selección de jabones...


----------



## ManPaisa

0scar said:


> Hola,
> 
> Sin usar la imaginación y sin más contexto que una frase como  "Le regaló una _confección_ _de jabones_ a su novio",  ¿se entiende claramente, donde viven Uds., lo que es una "confección de jabones"?
> 
> Saludos



No.  Lo único que se me ocurre es que le regaló una fábrica de jabones.

P&G, ¡a cuidarse!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Colección o selección. O una caja de jabones.


----------



## Jellby

O "un surtido de jabones" si son variados.


----------



## BlackInk

Yo no lo he oído nunca, pero si leo/escucho eso, entiendo que le ha regalado una cajita de jabones hechos a mano o algo así, caseros.


----------



## lady jekyll

Jellby said:


> O "un surtido de jabones".


 

Sí, creo que por aquí sería la mejor forma de expresarlo.


----------



## Södertjej

0scar said:


> y alguien dice que en España se traduce como _confección_. Por lo que dice Antpax si es que se usa _confección_ para una caja linda o envuelta para regalo no ha de ser muy común.


No sé de dónde será quien te ha dicho que en España se llama "confección", porque no es un uso en absoluto común. Confección a secas puede relacionarse con la sastrería, telas, etc, pero no con los regalos.  Igual que Antpax, también pensé en colección por mera similitud fonética, no porque se hable de "confección/colección de jabones".

A mí surtido no me gusta mucho porque da la sensación de que serían jabones sueltos, como "al peso". Una cesta/caja de jabones (surtidos si se desea aclarar que son de varios tipos) sí da una sensación clara de que viene en un formato para regalo y no todos mezclados en una bolsa de plástico sin orden ni concierto.


----------



## lady jekyll

Södertjej said:


> A mí surtido no me gusta mucho porque da la sensación de que serían jabones sueltos



Creo que esa es la idea precisamente, la de "jabones sueltos" y, por supuesto  "diferentes". Las cestas de Navidad, por ejemplo, generalmente contienen surtidos de patés, embutidos, turrones, etc. 

Pero, como señalas, basta con decir "una caja/cesta de jabones", porque se entiende que contiene diferentes clases de jabones.

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

lady jekyll said:


> Creo que esa es la idea precisamente, la de "jabones sueltos" y, por supuesto  "diferentes".


No he entendido eso:


0scar said:


> la pregunta viene porque en italiano es común es llamar _confezione _a las cosas como *cajas de jabones para regalar *y alguien dice que en España se traduce como _confección_.



Jabones sueltos, para mí es cada uno de su padre y de su madre mezclados sin mayor presentación metidos de cualquier manera en una bolsa. Es decir lo opuesto a como van presentados estos, que es lo que he entendido que buscamos cómo se llama en España.


----------



## lady jekyll

Södertjej said:


> No he entendido eso:
> 
> 
> Jabones sueltos, para mí es cada uno de su padre y de su madre mezclados sin mayor presentación metidos de cualquier manera en una bolsa. Es decir lo opuesto a como van presentados estos, que es lo que he entendido que buscamos cómo se llama en España.




jejeje, Södertjej . Entonces mi regalo de surtido de jabones sería este. "Metidos de cualquier manera" pero con gracia, pero no necesariamente en una bolsa.


----------



## Södertjej

Eso que pones tú es para mí una cesta de jabones, añadiendo si lo deseas la palabra surtidos, como dije más arriba y es claramente para regalo. Lo que yo quería decir es que jabones surtidos, sin más, no tiene esa connotación de "para regalo" en España, que es lo que buscamos. Vamos, que te los pueden entregar casi así.


----------



## lady jekyll

Södertjej said:


> Eso que pones tú es para mí una cesta de jabones, añadiendo si lo deseas la palabra surtidos, como dije más arriba y es claramente para regalo. Lo que yo quería decir es que jabones surtidos, sin más, no tiene esa connotación de "para regalo" en España, que es lo que buscamos. Vamos, que te los pueden entregar casi así.




JAJAJAJA!!!  ¡Vale tú ganas!! (pero que conste que yo no dije "jabones surtidos", sino "surtido de jabones")


----------



## Södertjej

No se trata de ganar o perder, sólo de que cada uno explique lo que entiende por una u otra cosa y las connotaciones que aporta cada término.


----------



## Agró

Södertjej said:


> No sé de dónde será quien te ha dicho que en España se llama "confección", porque no es un uso en absoluto común. Confección a secas puede relacionarse con la sastrería, telas, etc, pero no con los regalos.  Igual que Antpax, también pensé en colección por mera similitud fonética, no porque se hable de "confección/colección de jabones".
> 
> A mí surtido no me gusta mucho porque da la sensación de que serían jabones sueltos, como "al peso". Una cesta/caja de jabones (surtidos si se desea aclarar que son de varios tipos) sí da una sensación clara de que viene en un formato para regalo y no todos mezclados en una bolsa de plástico sin orden ni concierto.



Esta es la cita del otro hilo, de un señor de Canarias:
"Es que no es lo mismo un "paquete" que una "confección". La confección es, por ejemplo, un cestito con sus virutas de colores, un papel celofán, dos lazos y cinco jabones distintos. Aunque se puede usar para referirse a un jabón sólo pero en una "confección" elegante para regalo. Del contexto, la palabra más apropiada sería "confección" visto que "paquete" podría implicar incluso que el regalo se hace como una insinuación de que huele mal y debería bañarse de vez en cuando."

Para mí "confección" siempre ha sido algo relacionado con tejidos.


----------



## Södertjej

Será entonces un uso canario. Español, pero no peninsular. Imagino que viene de "confeccionar un paquete de regalo" o algo así. En la península se dice "cesta" casi de manera genérica, aunque cada vez se vean más las presentaciones en caja metálica o bandejas de loza o porcelana. Imagino que por influencia de las cestas de navidad, que con gran frecuencia son cajas de cartón.


----------



## lady jekyll

Södertjej said:


> No se trata de ganar o perder, sólo de que cada uno explique lo que entiende por una u otra cosa y las connotaciones que aporta cada término.



Por supuesto que no se trata de ganar o de perder. No creo que haga falta que lo diga. En fin, sólo me ha hecho mucha gracia cómo se ha desarrollado el tema. Y con lo de que "tú ganas" solo quise decir que tienes razón. Nada más. No nos pongamos tan serios, mujer. 

Agró, yo creo que cesta -por lo menos, en España- implica que el "paquete" está propiamente ordenado y engalanado para ser entregado como obsequio.


----------



## Södertjej

Nos hemos cruzado. No me lo tomo en serio, sólo lo aclaro, por si hay dudas


----------



## Agró

lady jekyll said:


> Agró, yo creo que cesta -por lo menos, en España- implica que el "paquete" está propiamente ordenado y engalanado para ser entregado como obsequio.



Yo también. Por eso no se me ocurriría usar "confección" en ese caso.

A propósito, veo que has hecho los mil. Felicidades, y a por otros tantos (o más).


----------



## Södertjej

Es verdad. Feliz... ¿milenario? Sea lo que sea que cumplas, no aparentas ni uno más de 250.


----------



## lady jekyll

Agró said:


> A propósito, veo que has hecho los mil. Felicidades, y a por otros tantos (o más).





Södertjej said:


> Es verdad. Feliz... ¿milenario? Sea lo que sea que cumplas, no aparentas ni uno más de 250.



¡Chsst! Aquí no vale felicitar . Muchas gracias a los dos. Uy, creo que tardaré por lo menos otro par de años en aparentar más de 500 .


----------



## lady jekyll

Agró said:


> Yo también. Por eso no se me ocurriría usar "confección" en ese caso.



Pero he estado dándole vueltas y es posible que confección en este sentido se utilice en Cataluña. Ya lo preguntaré por ahí. Aunque tú sabes catalán, Agro. ¿Podría ser?


----------



## Agró

lady jekyll said:


> Pero he estado dándole vueltas y es posible que confección en este sentido se utilice en Cataluña. Ya lo preguntaré por ahí. Aunque tú sabes catalán, Agro. ¿Podría ser?


No, tampoco me suena en ese sentido. También se usa para tejidos, generalmente, o para ungüentos y potingues.


----------



## ultravioleta

Y cómo suena "Le regaló jabones artesanales a su novio"?


----------



## Södertjej

Que eso no hace alusión alguna a la presentación y que tampoco sabemos si los jabones en cuestión eran artesanales o industriales, aunque fueran de una selecta y  sofisticadísima marca.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Para que estén todos contentos: Le regaló una caja de jabones variados confeccionada con gusto exquisito.


----------



## ultravioleta

La verdad es que si me dijeran que _Le regaló a su novio una confección de jabones_, creo que mi primera reacción sería preguntar "*Una qué?*"


----------



## 0scar

Para que quede más claro, este hilo es porque alguien el el foro de italiano-castellano dice que _confezione di sapone",_ que son jabones comerciales de cualquier tipo, pero finos y en cajas lindas,se puede traducir como _confección de jabones. _
Queda bastante claro que la mayoría no entiende lo que es una _confección de jabones_, aunque vivan en España_._

También, buscando en Internet, encontre unas pocas veces (1) "confecciones para regalo" de cualquier cosa, principalmente flores, y en México y Argentina, que parecen ser otra traducción literal del italiano.



Si busco "confecciones para regalo" en Google me da 719.000 hallazgos pero en realidad son solo dos páginas con 15 hallazgos, confirmado con los otros buscadores.


----------



## Södertjej

Confección de jabones=realización/fabricación de jabones. Google España da 70.900 resultados para "confección de jabón". Aunque luego sólo muestre tres páginas.

El significado de fabricación se puede comprobar está en frases como:

un taller de _confección de jabón_ que está en...

una planta, la barrilla, traída por los ingleses para la _confección de jabón...
_
la masa se puede utilizar para varias cosa: _confección de jabón_, para encender el fuego, alimento para el ganado...

Otro uso fuera del literal no es conocido en España, como ya se ha explicado


----------

